# Garbage Time



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _February 24, 2006_
> *Garbage Time*
> 
> *Garbage Time is a new feature on CAVS.COM and takes a look at some of the news and notes around Cavaliers camp and throughout the NBA ...*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _March 6, 2006_
> *Garbage Time*
> 
> *•* No matter what the outspoken Damon Jones does on the court, he’s always entertaining off of it. On Monday, D-Jones will be modeling some of his threads for _ESPN – The Magazine_. Part of his wardrobe will be a “hard pink” jacket that was mentioned in last week’s *Garbage Time*. (He was going to wear it courtside for the All-Star Game in his hometown.) Instead he will break out the coat for ESPN. Sounds good, but none of the contributors of this column could get away with a “hard pink” coat, Jones responded – after Sunday’s win over Chicago – that “not many people could.”
> ...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I like the fact that Moondog isn't taking the criticism from Marty. Saying he should dunk in a game before he can criticise the doggie. Thats hilarious.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _March 13, 2006_
> 
> *Garbage Time*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _March 20, 2006_
> *Garbage Time*
> 
> *•* Last week, we talked about the Cavaliers with rooting interests in the NCAA Men’s Tournament. *Alan Henderson* and *Eric Snow*’s teams – Indiana and Michigan State – bowed out in the second round – along with every other Big Ten team in the Tourney. *Donyell Marshall*’s UConn Huskies survived a scare from 16-seed Albany in the first round but have moved on to the Sweet 16. And of course, *Danny Ferry*’s Duke Blue Devils advanced the Sweet 16 for the ninth straight time, even though he felt they played “like crap.”
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _March 30, 2006_
> *Garbage Time*
> 
> *•* *Larry Hughes*’ fractured right finger is coming along as expected and he has been shooting, passing and dribbling the ball. He hasn’t been cleared to practice with the team just yet, so he routinely takes advantage of days that the Cavaliers don’t work out. *Coach Mike Brown* gave his men Thursday off after clinching a playoff spot on Wednesday night, but Hughes was on the Cavaliers’ practice court, working his hand back into shape in preparation for his return.
> ...





> _April 12, 2006_
> *Garbage Time*
> 
> *•* On Thursday night, the Cavaliers welcome some very special guests to The Q – the Greece-Athena High School Basketball Team from Rochester, N.Y. In case that doesn’t ring a bell, they are the team that features Jason McElwain. He is the 17-year-old Autism victim who served as their trainer for three years, but was elevated to star status when he hit an amazing SIX three-pointer in the team’s final home game this past February. On senior night, Greece-Athena coach Jim Johnson allowed Jason to suit up for the game and Jason drove the crowd crazy by scoring 20 points in three minutes. Jason and his teammates will be recognized at halftime of the Cavaliers-Knicks game.
> ...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe anyone booed Diop. Yeah, I think he may have been a bit lazy while he was here, but he didn't want to leave. We didn't pursue him at all. He was a good guy and even apologized after he'd left. He deserved applause if not a standing ovation. Yeah, he never really panned out, but I blame that more on our GM at the time than I do on Diop.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _April 26, 2006_
> *Garbage Time*
> 
> *•* Cavaliers rookie, *Martynas Andriuskevicius*, might look like an innocent 19-year-old – or at least as innocent as a seven-foot person can look – but after watching a 2-on-2 pick-up game between he and assistant coach, *Melvin Hunt* versus *Stephen Graham* and video coordinator, *Bryant Moore*, it’s obvious that the Lithuanian teen has some real fire in his belly. Moore, who was a two-year starter at Texas Tech, gave the seldom-used rookie all he could handle, and Marty gave it right back. Andriuskevicius, the 44th overall pick in the 2005 Draft, didn’t net a single point this year, but continues to work on his game. He’s always the first player out on the floor in pre-game warm-ups. Next year, Martynas can have someone else bring donuts for the veterans.
> ...


I’m always interested in hearing about Martynas whenever there is a small piece talking about him. Even though I only caught him a couple of times on NBATV, I believe in his potential.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _May 4, 2006_
> *Garbage Time*
> 
> *•* *George “The Iceman” Gervin* and *Clyde “The Glide” Drexler* were special guests of the Cavaliers at Wednesday night’s Game 5 against the Wizards. The legends are part of the NBA’s celebration of “60 Years of NBA History.” Both men were honored as two of the NBA’s 50 Greatest Players at the 1997 NBA All-Star Game in Cleveland and are visiting NBA Playoff games in celebration of “60 Years of NBA History.” The Glide also joined Cavs Legend *Campy Russell* for a Read to Achieve Reading Time Out with 25 children at the *Drew Gooden* Reading & Learning Center at Cleveland’s East End Neighborhood House. (_Garbage Time_ also talked with both legends before the game. When Gervin was asked how he would stop *LeBron James*, his response was immediate – and no one could doubt its accuracy: “I’d make him play defense,” quipped the prolific scorer.)
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _May 11, 2006_
> *Garbage Time*
> 
> *•* *Damon Jones*, who hit the game-winning 17-footer on Friday night in Washington, arrived at the Palace on Sunday afternoon for Game 1 decked out in a garish leopard-skin coat. Never one to shy from the spotlight, Jones defended his bold fashion statement. “I just wanted to exhibit individuality and my fashionability,” Jones quipped. Jones did not wear the accompanying leopard skin shoes and insists that the coat will be retired to a case in his house after Sunday’s appearance. “That thing should be in a cage, not a case,” joked *Donyell Marshall*. Center *Zydrunas Ilgauskas* said: “I used to have bed sheets like that back when I was single.”
> ...


----------

